# Half way done!



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Isa got 2 more legs towards her RAE so we have 5 more to go and she's done! She got a 2nd and 3rd place with just Qs for the other legs as well. It was non stop sun and rain every 20 minutes which got annoying after a while, lol. 
Some pictures










































I'm very happy with her


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

awesome!!

What a good girl!
give her a belly rub from us


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

that is wonderful!


----------



## Lindab (May 14, 2009)

You two look great! good job!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations..that's great.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Thank you!


----------

